# Show us you race car!



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pictures of your race car or race inspired road car...Post away


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

Built by Feast Power, Track attack ftw, hard to drive one the street roads are too bumpy where i live and 541awps is hard to not use!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

danceofcurse said:


> Built by Feast Power, Track attack ftw, hard to drive one the street roads are too bumpy where i live and 541awps is hard to not use!


LOL, so it's you on on /o/.

Nice 32 :clap:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Adam Kindness said:


>


that's a cracking picture Adam - where is it taken?


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

My R33 GTS Circuit car running an RB26 engine.

(Involuntary drift in pic....oops  )


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The intention is there


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The 86 is more of a racecar than the RX-7, but here's mine:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

duka said:


> that's a cracking picture Adam - where is it taken?


Oulton Park.... trying to place where on the track just now though :/


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Matt J - Does that spoiler actually do anything? Isnt it a bit too low to work well?


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

Hugo said:


> LOL, so it's you on on /o/.
> 
> Nice 32 :clap:


hah, that it was.
With my friends nismo








And the only thing to let on that it is more then a stock bnr32 with te37's!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> Matt J - Does that spoiler actually do anything? Isnt it a bit too low to work well?


Does absolutely .... all sat in the garage lmao.

You're right though, it's sat too low and far back for track use.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

our nemesis







[/URL][/IMG]
our mallock







[/URL][/IMG]
and what was my nissan







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Any more pics of your old R32 ? Looks stunning ! What rear spoiler is that ?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

the rear spoiler is do-luck! 
that was taken a totb 07 and i have lots off pics!
ill post some more up!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Really loving this aswell. The lip, hood, spoiler, CE28's all make for a stunning looking car.

Andy, do you have pic's from other angles?


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

ANDY H said:


> the rear spoiler is do-luck!
> that was taken a totb 07 and i have lots off pics!
> ill post some more up!


Yep more pics of your R32 please Andy, Awsome GTR mate...:thumbsup:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*MY baby (WARNING: NON-Nissan picture attached!)*

my rally car .... yes, she is named after the Stephen King book....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

your all jealous aren't you.

note the graffiti on the bonnet.

lol

mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> your all jealous aren't you.
> 
> note the graffiti on the bonnet.
> 
> ...




Great pic Mook, lovin' the graffiti :thumbsup:


What's your fastest lap of the Ring in the 'Tro?


:chuckle:


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

ANDY H said:


> the rear spoiler is do-luck!
> that was taken a totb 07 and i have lots off pics!
> ill post some more up!


Please do!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Glenn, your rally car is all sex!! my trousers have shrunk!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't you just hate it when some inconsiderate bleeder in an R32 gets in your way and holds you up, while you are running rings round everybody in your Subaru?

Same thing happens over here in Time Attack 


:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

EUROPEAN RECORD HOLDER
WHICH WAS THE WHITE


















Fastest car I have ever had the pleasure to be in so far:thumbsup:.


Mick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mick


When you want to go a couple of seconds quicker, have a go in this :thumbsup:






























:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pic Ludders....................fair old bit of smoke there :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Here ya go Frosty .....
Repowered ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Do they still run Palmer Head Hill climb in Wgtn ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

1985


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Glenn

That oldskool stuff is great :thumbsup:

Repowered with a Hayabusa motor?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes ....
Not finished yet , but close
The Red car is a real 1200 2 door saloon , there was only ever 7 imported into NZ and I had 2 of them.
That one is an x central region series winning car Reg Cook built engine etc:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh you should do a build thread Glenn :bowdown1:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I was going to put this into it , 
Its an SR20 Silvia RWD Block with SR16ve FWD (V-tech),crank, rods, pistons and head adapted to it .
Which makes a RWD V-tech nissan 1600cc ve engine ... which doesnt actually exist.
But I fell in love with the Busa engine ....+ sequential ....
+ I wonder what this will go like with a hairdryer on it .....


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Turbo'd they go like stink, but the output shaft will need replacing. And if you want to make decent power, the usual forged rods and pistons is the order of the day. Might as well throw in a billet clutch basket, adjustable cam sprockets, cams, manual cam chain adjuster, roller cam chain to replace the hyvo chain, billet gearbox, 13mm cylinder studs and head nuts.

Those engines can take a lot of abuse and make huge power, as long as it's all done properly of course. Bit like the RB motor in that respect.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is a Volkswagon Golf with a Turbo Busa motor, it's not running that much boost, but it goes ok. :chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

A mate of mine is NZ street bike record holder.
Did over 200mph in the flying the other day and 8.3 1/4 (atmo) makes good power for something that size with no forced air.

He has a few busa bits lying around ...lol (understatement)

Theres no pcx on your post but I will assume its the blue golf HR Engineering


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Vids should be embedded?

Yeah its the HR Engineering car.


----------



## iVeR (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to say that PeteR32GT-R car looks awesome

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/82742-r32gtr-wreck-becomes-track-drift-car-25.html


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

here's mine...only a drag car...but runs very consistent 9's


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Glenn get some more pics up of the busa build  or even better start a tread as boosted already said 
And what car is it going into...the rally Datsun I presume


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*R33 with new turbo kit*



New turbos fitted and Engine powder coated


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

looks awesome torra, what kinda hood is that?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

HKSR33 said:


> looks awesome torra, what kinda hood is that?


Just the original with some fibreglass scoops blended in, keeps things cool under there and keeps the hood strong......:thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

A couple of pics of Mad Max Skyline style!



















Baz


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Do they still run Palmer Head Hill climb in Wgtn ...


not sure mate - haven't heard of it, so possibly not.

the Busa re-power should make things interesting!! not much torque but loads n loads of revs!!! :clap:


----------



## iVeR (Jul 11, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> A couple of pics of Mad Max Skyline style!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is porn


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Pics of my new baby, some of you may recognise it 

Big thanks to Mick for selling this to us :thumbsup: Can't wait to get it on the road


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Can't wait to get it on the road


Awesome:clap: whats it need to get it back on the road?

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Pics of my new baby, some of you may recognise it
> 
> Big thanks to Mick for selling this to us :thumbsup: Can't wait to get it on the road




OMFG!!


Shome mishtake shurely?

Mick.....................what have you done?


:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

wow this is a great one. but you should lower the offroad car to an racer ^^

i like the yellow/black styling. Awesome


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

AlienWorkshop said:


> wow this is a great one. but you should lower the offroad car to an racer ^^
> 
> i like the yellow/black styling. Awesome


Notice the front sits alot higher then the back? Means one thing... no motor


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WTF Lemon sold!! :runaway::runaway::bawling:

Now is the new owner gonna take it to 250 Mph then? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Awesome:clap: whats it need to get it back on the road?
> 
> Rob


Actually not that much, will start a new thread in the Projects forum with all the details soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hugo said:


> WTF Lemon sold!! :runaway::runaway::bawling:
> 
> Now is the new owner gonna take it to 250 Mph then? :thumbsup:


Maybe


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Great buy none the less, i'd love to own an automotive legend! You're a lucky man


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Looking forward to getting back onto the lemon, just have to edit come of the project pics 

Rob


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

enjoy!!!

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1672/pic0000.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5285/nikkond300010.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5641/24155357.jpg


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Uuummm... wrong thread maybe Stavros R32?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WIT BLITZ said:


> Uuummm... wrong thread maybe Stavros R32?


I find it rather racy!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

This is my 2009 time attack car currently in prep



























Gota loose the gas though :-(


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

I Believe the thread says..."show us your race car"

i believe i did......i dont understand whats wrong with that


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Stavros - he's the one confused, you were right.

mwebster: Good Good, You all paid up for the season? Be good to have another GTR in club class! Whats the spec?


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Adam , yep all paid up , got the order complete email this morning 

She is a 2.8 running a T78 (wanna change it for a GT4088 but we will see) Buddy club suspension , Rota wheels , Fibreglass bonnet wings and boot, plastic windows , Quaife sequential gearbox and some kinda uprated Diff, does also has gas on it but have to remove that for club :bawling:. 

Also Mark Biggers car from last year is being run by my business partner in club too, he is on here sometimes as well so we got more club members running this year. What spec are you running ?


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanx Adam

also can any one do some magic? 

for example to convert my links to pictures?

cheers
stav


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Here you go Stav




























Sam


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanx sam

much appreciated


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

No probs mate, that Impreza looks bloody ace!

Sam


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

i know......lots of time and "blood" spent on it untill we build it.....but when you see the result then you say...."nevermind of the time spent"....its all done now....and you start enjoying it......preety quick too,,,

cheers for the comments


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Stavros didnt you build a pretty crazy STI as well? or am i thinking of someone else?

Edit: Doh, its in the pics :chuckle: 

PS: Did you get the Q-Rack working in the end ? Tibor sold me one recently as well


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

mwebster said:


> Hi Adam , yep all paid up , got the order complete email this morning
> 
> She is a 2.8 running a T78 (wanna change it for a GT4088 but we will see) Buddy club suspension , Rota wheels , Fibreglass bonnet wings and boot, plastic windows , Quaife sequential gearbox and some kinda uprated Diff, does also has gas on it but have to remove that for club :bawling:.
> 
> Also Mark Biggers car from last year is being run by my business partner in club too, he is on here sometimes as well so we got more club members running this year. What spec are you running ?




Thats a serious spec for club!!! :/


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

*heres one o mine*


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Stavros- sorry for the comment i have been realy sick lately and my attention span has suffered unfortunately... so i thought i was on a thred regarding the lemons new owner. My sincerest apologies and by the way your scooby looks crazy!

Adam- thanks for setting stavros right.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> Thats a serious spec for club!!! :/


it is pretty good spec but tbo it is slower than my R33 road car and I did steal the sequential box from my road car to put in it 

I have no real racing experience TBO just alot of nurburgring and some track days so thought I should start in club , if I really can drive then I will bounce up to club pro(new rules will sort that out for me) but that could be a prob cos I only got a round the dash cage for now , but I will cross that bridge if I am actually any good and the car actually does the job on the track :thumbsup:


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

max1!

What size is thoose rims?
And which tyres?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

cripes, I'd give both my testicles to own the Lemon


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

mwebster said:


> it is pretty good spec but tbo it is slower than my R33 road car and I did steal the sequential box from my road car to put in it
> 
> I have no real racing experience TBO just alot of nurburgring and some track days so thought I should start in club , if I really can drive then I will bounce up to club pro(new rules will sort that out for me) but that could be a prob cos I only got a round the dash cage for now , but I will cross that bridge if I am actually any good and the car actually does the job on the track :thumbsup:



what sort of power does it make?


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> what sort of power does it make?


not had her on the rollers yet but we are estimating about 600-650 @wheels , my road car last run did [email protected]


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

HenrikE said:


> max1!
> 
> What size is thoose rims?
> And which tyres?


Tyres are Mickey Thompson Street Drag Radials


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

oooofffff... whats the at the fly, about 700'ish

Makes our 400awhp look a bit Gay! 

You any idea on weight? Our was down to 1350kg before losing HICAS, and adding GRP doors/boot and lexan windows. It was also before addition of extra cage parts though (2 door X bars). Hope to get it under 1300kg this year.

Sign up on Time Attack Series - Official Forum • Index page and get some info on the car up there...


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

What size is thoose rims?
And which tyres?
9.5 x17 rims rays
265/40/17 mickey tees all round


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

dont you mean 275/40/17 MT's? We run same size and as far as i know 265/40/17 doesnt exist in that tread pattern....

Post more pics of your car, looks interesting. Vid?


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

MINE


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

max1 said:


> What size is thoose rims?
> And which tyres?
> 9.5 x17 rims rays
> 265/40/17 mickey tees all round


as GT51R say's it must be 275/40?
Have you done anything to make them go on a r32 like rolled arches or so?

I must get some sticky tyres for mine this summer thats why i'm asking all questions


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

This R32GTR Time Attack monster belongs to M3855 (Mark). Went for a little spin in it today and I can confirm it's VERY quick :runaway:. Sounds pretty tasty too

My pics dont do it justice- it's awesome in the metal, but here you go anyway:










































































































Powered by this little thing

























And here's his R34GTR- it's a work in progress at the minute:

























I may have got a bit carried away with the pics. lol!


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*BIG THANKS **FOR PUTTING THE PICS UP AND NICE MEETING YOU GUYS [/B


Regards Mark*


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Rons old PRO car 

Are you entering it this year Mark? In Pro or Club Pro?

Some spoiler on it!!  Is Ron building something else for this year?


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

R32 rear guards look different, they arent pumped out like a GTR... Lipped but not GTR pumped. Weird


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

i saw it too on Saturday and the car sounds like a right beast. Thanks to Jag too for taking the pics and taking me and my boys for a spin in your R33 GTR - the buzz was immense. Cant wait for a spin in Marks car but I may have to invest in some heavy duty underwear !


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

salsheikh said:


> i saw it too on Saturday and the car sounds like a right beast. Thanks to Jag too for taking the pics and taking me and my boys for a spin in your R33 GTR - the buzz was immense. Cant wait for a spin in Marks car but I may have to invest in some heavy duty underwear !


No probs. Mine feels like a milk float compared to Marks Time Attack car- so yeh, invest in some heavy duty under crackers


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

some pics from practice day......not an official practice day but we made one up....

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 0103091.jpg


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

I have something very special and unique being built for me as I speak.Pure race car too.


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

StavrosR32 said:


>


This one!  (The one without the question-mark in it..)










Awesome stance!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

*Worlds fastest 240z*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez3OVA8oNhk


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

CHEERS HUGO!!!!


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> I have something very special and unique being built for me as I speak.Pure race car too.



Any pics? 
:thumbsup:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

couple more of mine


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Blue GTR Day!*


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

awesome jeff must get together soon as i still not seen her in the flesh ,is she all repaired an on the road again .


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

max1 said:


> awesome jeff must get together soon as i still not seen her in the flesh ,is she all repaired an on the road again .


Hi Mark, should be out testing very soon depending on the weather of course.


.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

GTR/GTS hybrid circuit car.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Now that's a BIG wing Mikster  Looking good


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats probaly the nicest r32 racecar Ive ever seen^^


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


>


:thumbsup:

Love it!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

StavrosR32 said:


> thanx Adam
> 
> also can any one do some magic?
> 
> ...


Here are some more pics i took of your car Stavros. Hope you like these

Imageshack - mg7201

Imageshack - mg7230






Please help with the links


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Here are some more pics i took of your car Stavros. Hope you like these
> 
> Imageshack - mg7201
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a sexy 32gtr. What front bar is that?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

manage13 said:


> Wow, that is a sexy 32gtr. What front bar is that?



That's Stavros car mate he will reply on that i believe


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!

thanx for the pictures mate!!!
there is a full coverage of the car in this months burn out mag....

what do you mean by the front bar??


have you got anymore pictures of the car?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Then.......



















Now.....


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

StavrosR32 said:


> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> thanx for the pictures mate!!!
> there is a full coverage of the car in this months burn out mag....
> ...



I have some more hidden in my pc Stavros 
Love your car mate. Need a ride in that thing!


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

come on mate send them please


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

En ligo megales re file g na eimai eilikrinis


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]

A quick pic from next years racer!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

The Levin


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

RKTuning said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> A quick pic from next years racer!


Holy cra9 batman lol
Thats some set up Ron


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

max1 said:


>


wow max. looks as tight as a ducks butt in there.:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

here is mine


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

RKTuning said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Ron, that chassis work looks awesome and must be a pleasure to work on...so much space, I cant imagine how good that must look in the flesh..

Garth.


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

Here what's going on with my race car......


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

how many years have you being doing this garth?
[email protected]


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Ron, come on man! That ONE photo will not suffice!

Get some bloody more up! Been waiting to see this car for toooooo long!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

G-sport said:


> Here what's going on with my race car......


I would like to see what it would look like with the back part of the rear quarter panel cut to end at the wheel centre line


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

RaceBreedImport said:


> here is mine


what front wings are those?


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

agent-x said:


> what front wings are those?


The ones at the bumper are C-west for a s15, while the downforceplate is custom by me, with integrated carnards.. same at the fenders..

KE


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine.

Something a tad unique and different.


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Irish GTR said:


> Mine.
> 
> Something a tad unique and different.


And it is?? More info please


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i am 99.99% sure its an alfa 147

the other 0.01% it might be an astra


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

agent-x said:


> i am 99.99% sure its an alpha 147
> 
> the other 0.01% it might be an astra



Alfa not alpha.


tango victor charlie.:chuckle:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

RaceBreedImport said:


> And it is?? More info please




Theres a whole thread on it in projects section.:thumbsup:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128060-my-project-something-little-unique.html


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol

i don't no what i was thinking


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

agent-x said:


> lol
> 
> i don't no what i was thinking


I know how you feel,I had a bad dream the other week where I dreamt I bought an Alfa 147.

I woke up in a sweat and thought ,"ah thank god it was only a bad dream".

Then,later that morning,I looked in my garage and realized it wasnt a bad dream afterall,that it was a real and just bad.:runaway::chuckle:


----------

